# παθητικό | υποχρεώσεις



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Από έκθεση ελεγκτή σε λίστα όπως παρακάτω, δεξιά από την οποία υπάρχουν αριθμοί:
Ίδια κεφάλαια (αυτό το 'χω )
Σύνολο υποχρεώσεων
Σύνολο παθητικού

Μετά έχει και βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις και η απορία μου είναι η εξής: αυτά δεν είναι και τα δύο liabilities εδώ ή κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει;


----------



## anef (May 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα, 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το ένα είναι το payables ή accounts payable (υποχρεώσεις), και το άλλο το liabilities (παθητικό).


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2009)

Οι βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις είναι σίγουρα short term liabilities. Τώρα και τα άλλα δύο κανονικά liabilities θα τα έβαζα. Αλλά μήπως εδώ για να τα ξεχωρίσεις μπορείς τις _υποχρεώσεις _να τις βάλεις obligations;


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

anef said:


> Καλημέρα,
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το ένα είναι το payables ή accounts payable (υποχρεώσεις), και το άλλο το liabilities (παθητικό).



Και το βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις short term liabilities όπως λέει η μανδάμ Πινκ, έτσι;


----------



## anef (May 14, 2009)

Ναι, όντως, με τα long-term και short-term βάζουν liabilities. Εγώ αναφερόμουν στο Σύνολο Υπ./ Σύνολο Παθ.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και το βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις short term liabilities όπως λέει η μανδάμ Πινκ, έτσι;



Δεν το λέει η μανδάμ Πινκ, το λένε οι κύριοι Χρυσοβιτσιώτης-Σταυρακόπουλος! ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Ναι, τον είδα το Χρυσ., τον είδα. Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι σας παραπέμπω στην υπογραφή μου


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2009)

Μη σκας, όλοι έχουμε κάτι που σιχαινόμαστε!!!! Ή καλύτερα πολλά κάτια! ))


----------



## anef (May 14, 2009)

Είδα και τις σημειώσεις μου, και βλέπω ότι π.χ. το long-term payables επίσης μπορεί να υπάρχει ως υπολογαριασμός του long-term liabilities. Π.χ. εδώ. Αλλά να μη σε μπερδέψω, ας μιλήσει κανένας πιο ειδικός.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Δηλαδή, πώς πήγε τώρα αυτό;

Συνολικές υποχρεώσεις = Total accounts payable ή Total payables
Συνολικό παθητικό = Total liabilities

Έτσι;
Έχεις εικόνα του συνόλου;
Οι βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις μπορεί να είναι και short-term payables. Ή όχι;


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οι βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις μπορεί να είναι και short-term payables. Ή όχι;


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΙ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΟΥ = ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΘΕΣΗ, ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΕΙΣ & ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ + ΒΡΑΧΥΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ


----------

